# Raised bed garden



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

So far so good. It's not drowned out yet and we've had 5+ inches since Sat through now. I'm pretty optimistic right now.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Looking good despite all the rain. Is that marigolds I see beside the tomato plants?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Yes, they're supposed to be companion plants to help with bugs.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

We have 4 varietys of tomatoes, roma,Brandywine, green zebra, and lemon boy, green bell, TAM jalapeños, lettuce and spring mix, yellow squash and zucchini. There are pole beans on both sides of the fence.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Nice looking garden,Nanny!I still have my plants in the house under grow light but have been putting the brussels sprouts out during the day and plan on planting them next week.Here in Ohio the rule of thumb is wait until Mother's Day to put plants out.I did compare mine to the plants at the store and mine are the same size but mine look better.The last few years the tomato plants had some kind of blight and all the stores sell the same brand so I decided to grow my own.I'll see what happens...


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I do want a garden bad, but do not feel like doing the work right now. Maybe next year. Nothing like picking and eating your own.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

nannypattyrn said:


> We have 4 varietys of tomatoes, roma,Brandywine, green zebra, and lemon boy, green bell, TAM jalapeños, lettuce and spring mix, yellow squash and zucchini. There are pole beans on both sides of the fence.


I only have 2 types of tomato plants. I already have clusters of green ones, cant wait til they ripen up. I have a couple of green pepper plants and already picked a couple peppers. Lastly, the cucumber plants are out of control. I'm probably going to have a million cucumbers.
I honestly believe the marigolds are doing their job in our garden, havnt seen any white flies, aphids or any other bugs.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

That's awesome, Dawg!! My 'mater are blooming but that's all right now. My cukes are getting close to starting to climb on the fence. 
I have a great sweet and dill pickle recipe if you want it.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

We have three types of regular tomatoes, Roma tomatoes and Grape tomatoes, carrots, spinach (I know but it's still growing from the winter garden), red beans, green beans, cucumbers, jumbo jalapenos, eggplant, zucchini and crookneck squash, corn and okra. We also have a ton of basil plants, rosemary, lavender, thyme, oregano and chives.

Yeah, it's a huge garden.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Zamora, that sounds like what we used to do. I just hope mine doesn't wash completely away! We've had close to 10 inches in the last week. My poor chickens don't even have a dry place to dust bathe in!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm sooo jealous.Mt maters are 6" tall and you southerners are getting blooms and fruits.I can't even put mine out until next month.So I'm going fishing today in the Little Miami river.Stripers are running right now....


----------

